# Does Anti-fog coating work?



## paulperroni

Hello guys,
Last winter my Oakley goggles annoyed the heck out of me because they were constantly fogging.
Does any one know if anti-fog coating works?

I've read great reviews about "JAWS Quick Spit Anti-fog spay", but most are for swimming... nothing about cold temperature fogging.
Thanks for the recommends!


----------



## areveruz

I just use home made remedies. Just rub non abrasive toothpaste or shaving cream on the lens and buff it out with a towel or something and it should do the trick.


----------



## paulperroni

Thanks Areveruz! Will definitely try it next winter...


----------



## HoboMaster

As far as I know Oakley lenses have an anti-fog coating, I never have a problem with mine unless I don't dry them out completely before storing. I guess the coating can be removed though if you wipe them with abrasive materials. I only ever use my goggle bag to wipe mine, which is what they usually recommend.


----------



## paulperroni

That is exactly it!
I wear an UnderArmour Headwear hood under my helmet which also goes over my nose and fogs the goggles when I exhale.

Amazon has the anti-fog spray for around $5 bucks so I guess I'll give it a try...


----------



## bseracka

If you're covering the top or bottom vents it won't matter what you use, they'll still fog.


----------



## HoboMaster

Yup, if your vents are blocked and you keep sending warm/moist air into the lenses, nothing is really going to help you out. Make sure the goggles don't get blocked by the hood and that your breath is able to go straight out.


----------



## paulperroni

Yeap,
Completely understand, but being from Miami I get really cold 
I cover my mouth and nose with the UA hood... Strangely, I dont think the vents are being blocked, but I am definitely breathing air up into the goggles.

Thought the anti-fog spray would help...


----------



## NWBoarder

As was previuosly stated, your Oakleys should have an anti-fog coating on them already. If you managed to wipe it off though, the next best thing I know of for anti-fog is Cat Crap. The stuff just works.


----------



## sangsters

NWBoarder said:


> As was previuosly stated, your Oakleys should have an anti-fog coating on them already. If you managed to wipe it off though, the next best thing I know of for anti-fog is Cat Crap. The stuff just works.


Make sure to get the blue goop in the little plastic cup. The spray stuff ($10 later at some crap hill in the Catskills) doesn't work at all.


----------



## paulperroni

I thought you guys were joking around with the "cat crap" until I decided to google it... Hahhahaha!!! That stuff really exists and it has amazing reviews.
Will definitely get it!

Thanks NWBoarder and Sangsters!


----------



## NWBoarder

No problem man. That's all I've ever used for anti-fog since I was a little kid. The name does make you think someone is just messing with you though.


----------



## ShredLife

you have all forgot the most important thing: never touch the inside of your goggles - with anything!

if you crash or get snow in your gogs let them air dry all the way or knock as much snow out as you can by smacking/tapping them and then put themn back on and let your body heat dry out the inner lense. 

if you are ever in a situation where you absolutely HAVE to get water droplets off of the inside lens use a paper napkin to DAB or blot the water away - DO NOT wipe the inner lense of your goggles EVER.

the only exception to this would be to apply cat crap to them, but to get to this point you have ruined them by touching them anyways. cat crap will work for a little while but it can't hold a candle to new factory coated lenses.


----------



## sangsters

As Snowolf said you want to avoid slow, strenuous activities with the goggles on. I read somewhere (on this forum) that something helpful is to make sure you put the goggles on inside the lodge/car so that the inside of the lens isn't exposed to cold air.

I use cat crap *only* for my eyeglasses (yes, I am one of those sad folks with glasses and goggles).


----------



## hktrdr

ShredLife said:


> you have all forgot the most important thing: never touch the inside of your goggles - with anything!
> 
> if you crash or get snow in your gogs let them air dry all the way or knock as much snow out as you can by smacking/tapping them and then put themn back on and let your body heat dry out the inner lense.
> 
> if you are ever in a situation where you absolutely HAVE to get water droplets off of the inside lens use a paper napkin to DAB or blot the water away - DO NOT wipe the inner lense of your goggles EVER.
> 
> the only exception to this would be to apply cat crap to them, but to get to this point you have ruined them by touching them anyways. cat crap will work for a little while but it can't hold a candle to new factory coated lenses.


+1. The man speaks the truth.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470

sangsters said:


> I use cat crap *only* for my eyeglasses (yes, I am one of those sad folks with glasses and goggles).


Out of curiosity: Do you use a special type of goggle or are you able to just fit your glasses in any pair of goggles? I'm very near-sided so it'd be nice to see less blurry at distances. I do plan on getting some g.p. contacts in the future, though.


----------



## paulperroni

ShredLife said:


> you have all forgot the most important thing: never touch the inside of your goggles - with anything!


Thanks ShredLife and Snowolf!
Unfortunately its too late for that... Being relatively new to the sport, I broke that rule and touched the inside with every material imagined in an effort to get rid of the moisture :dunno:

I don't really want to buy new goggles so I'll try the 'cat crap'... Hope it saves me a few bucks.


----------



## pdxrealtor

ShredLife said:


> you have all forgot the most important thing: never touch the inside of your goggles - with anything!
> 
> if you crash or get snow in your gogs let them air dry all the way or knock as much snow out as you can by smacking/tapping them and then put themn back on and let your body heat dry out the inner lense.
> 
> if you are ever in a situation where you absolutely HAVE to get water droplets off of the inside lens use a paper napkin to DAB or blot the water away - DO NOT wipe the inner lense of your goggles EVER.
> 
> the only exception to this would be to apply cat crap to them, but to get to this point you have ruined them by touching them anyways. cat crap will work for a little while but it can't hold a candle to new factory coated lenses.


+1 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sangsters

Dim Mak 1470 said:


> Out of curiosity: Do you use a special type of goggle or are you able to just fit your glasses in any pair of goggles? I'm very near-sided so it'd be nice to see less blurry at distances. I do plan on getting some g.p. contacts in the future, though.


I lucked into a free pair of Von Zipper Feenoms when I got back into the sport and those happen to be big enough to fit my glasses.

I have worn Scott OTG goggles and while they fit better (since the foam is notched out to let the glasses' arms fit through) the Scotts aren't nearly as good (lens wise).


----------



## wrathfuldeity

My daughter did catcrap on some new Oakley and it did something to the len or coating...it clouded and could not be removed...she was pissed and neither oakely nor catcrap would deal with it and said it was the other's issue...perhaps bad batch or bad lens coating. We have not used either oakley nor catcrap since. But follow shred and wolf's advice.


----------



## john doe

While wearing a face mask that comes under the goggles I found that having the goggle straps TIGHT greatly reduces fogging.


----------



## bseracka

The regular oakley lenses should be fine with catcrap. I could see an issue with using the catcrap on their hi and hydrophobic lenses as they already have a special chem coating the catcrap could interact with.


----------

